# Grizzly 5" angle milling vise



## oscer (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi fellas, I need an angle milling vise and I've had mixed results and levels of satisfaction from Grizzly tools. I live within driving distance of the Pa store and may take a run up there next week to look at their model G7066 angle vise. If any one has one of these vises I would love to hear your review of it. 
Thanks, oscer


----------



## oscer (Apr 30, 2011)

Ed, I can believe it, that's what happens when you print money. 
This would be a back up vise only used when I need the angle feature. I have a 6" older Taiwan made swivel vise I'll use most of the time. 
About the angle table, do you use it with your vise bolted on top? Is it more stable than an angle vise? I need the angle and the swivel feature together for this project.


----------



## Wheels (May 1, 2011)

A simple sine vise like these won't work ? Do you need a compound sine?
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=si...;_fscr=1&amp;_npmv=3&amp;_trksid=p3286.c0.m19


----------



## oscer (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link Wheels, if it had a swivel base it would work for the project I have in mind. I'm just starting to tool up and have no milling experience. I'm trying to make a tangential tool holder for the lathe, I need to mill a face of a 1"x1"x1/2" piece of steel at 12* then while this face is parallel with the table I want to swivel it 12* and mill a 1/4"groove and drill and tap a hole for the retaining screw. The HSS tool bit fits in this groove, hope this makes sense. I thought an angle vise with a swivel base would be handy for many set ups but I don't want to buy one who's jaws aren't even square as a precious poster mentioned, as I said I've had mixed results with grizzly tools. The Muncy store is within driving distance and I enjoy going there and checking things out.
It just occurred to me that I could hold the sine vise in my swivel vise and have both features. the only down side would be less capacity but it certainly should work for this project.


----------

